# Comparison of Wizard II-7 and Nitro Wizard-7 neck profile



## Chonker (Mar 26, 2015)

Asked about the feel of the nitro wizard-7 neck on my new RGIT27, I claimed I thought it felt a little thicker than the wizard II-7 on my old 7321. But as nistley pointed out


nistley said:


> The specs say BOTH Wizard II-7 (7321, 7431) is 19mm, 21mm at 1st and 12th fret. List of neck types - Ibanez Wiki
> 
> The specs for the Nitro neck say the same thing:
> Electric Guitars RG - RGIT27FE Iron Label | Ibanez guitars



As an engineer I decided that the subjective "how it feels" isn't good enough so I measured the two to understand the difference in shape. 

I laid out the guitars one at a time on my table with a tape measure and took measurements at 25cm, 40cm and 58cm from the tip of the head with a profile gauge. I photographed each profile and measured each tooth on the photo and put that all in spreadsheet and graphed it. Blue lines are for the RGIT27, red for the 7321.

















Obviously my method only has so much resolution and is prone to error but I was a careful as I could be and it seems to be that there's little difference in the profiles.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 26, 2015)

What year is your RG7321? I ask because depending on which facility made it and what year the necks can vary a bit.

I'll also add that even those listed as the same from Ibanez, neck-thru and bolt-on necks of the same named profile tend to have variations.


----------



## nistley (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow, thanks for posting this!

My RGIT27FE arrived, and it does feel different to me, I don't know why. I will try to measure post the shape without that tool.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 27, 2015)

Very interesting. 

Can you think of any ways to automate the process more? This could be interesting with a little more data for comparison.


----------



## Chonker (Mar 27, 2015)

Yea I have some idea about that, I just need to buy some batteries for my decent camera. This method was pretty laborious! It does give dimensiond measurements though so I could put tgis into CAD as a point cloud and draw a surface over if I ever felt the need.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 27, 2015)

that is awesome!

and that blue looks killer.


----------



## fantasyl (Mar 28, 2015)

WOW, I'd love that tool....it's a great way to measure a neck!

I have a question about your graphs, though: I know you seemed to care about the profile and not the thickness, but while the 1st graph it's fine, on the 2nd and 3rd graph the scale unit on the left can't be right...or your guitar neck thickness at 6th is about 13mm and at 15th fret is 14-15mm, mmhhh.....that cannot be the case 

A simpler and rougher method for neck measures is to use solder wire. I did that for my Ibanez 2027 (it's for sale ATM but I'm really in love with the neck so I tried to take some details about its profile)


----------



## Chonker (Mar 29, 2015)

The units up the side of the graphs use the thickest point of the profile as a datum. The guitar had strings on so I couldn't lay it flat on the table and use the table as datum. I was mostly interested in the profile difference anyway as the original post by nistley pointed out that Ibanez quote the same thicknesses for both.

Where are you advertising the 2027? That's on my 'must own one day' list


----------



## fantasyl (Mar 30, 2015)

ok, I imagined something like that, as those dimensions weren't realistic, of course!

OT My 2027 is FS/FT only here on SSO marketplace at the moment (look for RG2027) . I'll send you a PM


----------

